# [Baselayout 2] Baffled by IPv6 Default Route [DISAPPEARED]

## wswartzendruber

I have this in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "208.111.34.116 netmask 255.255.255.0" "2607:f740:0:3f::81/64" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 208.111.34.1" "default via 2607:f740:0:3f::1" )

dns_servers_eth0=( "8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" )
```

But I get this when I restart the interface:

```
 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   208.111.34.116 ... [ ok ]

 *   2607:f740:0:3f::81/64 ... [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 208.111.34.1 ... [ ok ]

 *     default via 2607:f740:0:3f::1 ...

2607:f740:0:3f::1: Unknown host [!! ]
```

I'm completely lost.Last edited by wswartzendruber on Fri Jan 21, 2011 12:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

weird..can you ping it or can you manually add it as default route?

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> weird..can you ping it or can you manually add it as default route?

 

Haven't tried manually adding it.  But it can be pinged and traceroute shows it as the very next stop.

----------

## wswartzendruber

The problem has disappeared.  I am assuming that it was a configuration error on HostVirtual's part.

----------

